
Ask HN: How do you manage your traumas? - trrowtra
What helps you most?
======
poormystic
No matter any other considerations, I have determined on a course of Love.
Thus my past traumas are irrelevant, for it is the present trauma that some
other suffers which it is my goal to succor. No matter what happens, the job
remains the same - to love and care for those around me (not excluding
myself).

------
hrokr
I know a trauma therapist. This is what she says:

If you're talking real trauma, I'd seek out a therapist licensed in EMD or
EMDR. Data shows it's faster and more transformative that Cognitive Behavioral
Therapy. It seems to work well for critical past events (rape, driving
accident, etc). Sub-clinical trauma (like that often experienced by police
officers) seems to respond if the event can be crystallized.

If you're talking about the trauma of something that isn't to that scale, say
the trauma of being dissatisfied with how life is turning out, consider
meditation.

------
softwaredoug
From the book "The Deepest Well"[1], she lists mindfulness, relationships,
exercise, nutrition, mental health (ie therapy/medication)...

[1] [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33413909-the-deepest-
wel...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33413909-the-deepest-well)

------
RobbieHacks
I try to avoid things that could trigger them. If I do get triggered, I go for
a run or do something active to get my mind at ease.

------
afarrell
By trying to systematise things because it is the only thing that gives me any
sense of stability.

------
sethammons
I take the next step, and the one after that.

